
Show HN: Math Art Snapchat AR Lens - mendeza
https://www.snapchat.com/unlock/?type=SNAPCODE&uuid=04094836871A404181546D8D52B68C05&metadata=01
======
mendeza
Creator here! Some of the mathematical surfaces you see are Enneper, Klein,
and Trifold Surfaces. Models developed in Blender and Lens Studio.

Please share and let me know what you all think!

~~~
kinduff
Thanks a lot for sharing. I personally don't use Snapchat but I would love to
see what this is about.

Can you post some screenshots or a video?

~~~
mendeza
Ya, here is a link of a video here:
[https://s3.amazonaws.com/andrewmendez.me/files/MathARt.mp4](https://s3.amazonaws.com/andrewmendez.me/files/MathARt.mp4)

------
forkLding
New to snapchat, how does one see the QR code, I've opened snapchat and put my
camera near code but doesn't do anything.

~~~
parondea
You need to tap and hold on the screen over the code.

~~~
pavel_lishin
Another snapchat idiot; I've installed it. How do I use it?

edit: nevermind, figured it out, same procedure. I hate Snapchat.

------
lwhi
That's really cool. I'm not so versed in Snapchat or the direction the app is
moving .. but it seems that they're looking to establish themselves in mixed /
augmented reality. Is that true?

~~~
mendeza
I believe so, Lens Studio and Facebook AR Studio now enable a way to share and
distribute AR content on a very large scale (100+million users). Developers
had made plenty of AR apps and submitted to the app store, but the process has
been very laborious and its hard to get people to download and view. Now you
can create content and easily distribute, so its very exciting

------
euler_
So how does the whole lens studio thing work? I just read on the sc site that
you have to scan a code, but I just clicked the link and it loaded it right in
app.

~~~
mendeza
To my knowledge, you create your 2D/3D content, and you use lens studio to
arrange your studio and add small scripts for users interacting with the
content. To me its like a small version of unity. The big use for Lens Studio
is to publish your lens, which you can distribute to a large audience.

------
vinchuco
Nice! Needs more figures. Minimal surfaces, Sierpinski's gasket, Klein bottle
or a Möbius strip tease.

------
sibala
Sorry. not getting the concept of the Math Art filter. Is it suppose to do
something other than turn around? Genuinely want to know.

~~~
mendeza
All you can do is tap to change the different surfaces, and the models stick
in the real world so you can walk around to change your perspective. You can
reposition the surface by dragging, pinch-zoom to change scale, and two
fingers to rotate.

